# (closed)



## chriss (Apr 23, 2020)

Updated 4/26 9:45pm EDT

I'll update the post when he stops crafting.
His house is near the back of the island.
Please exit through the airport.
Villagers don't craft for too long so if he stops before you arrive I apologize!
View attachment 248977

There are DIYs(nothing too special) at my outdoor marketplace(right side of the island). Feel free to take them ONLY if you can learn it.

Please be careful of the flowers, they are all over the place. Trying to breed. Please don't pick them either.


No tip required. If anything just water some of my flowers


----------



## Garrett (Apr 23, 2020)

Thank you, I was looking for this DIY. Also found a clock DIY I didn't already have. Lovely island!


----------



## chriss (Apr 23, 2020)

Garrett said:


> Thank you, I was looking for this DIY. Also found a clock DIY I didn't already have. Lovely island!


Awsome, thank you!


----------



## RandomSanity (Apr 23, 2020)

Tyler from Moonrise

I'm going to stop by to explore if that's alright. I need the mossy garden rock but also need some design ideas for my island since I'm not very creative!


----------



## audtt (Apr 23, 2020)

hi! can i visit please? c:


----------



## bobthecat (Apr 23, 2020)

Hi Ign Jenny ,I'll come over if that's ok. I'll water some ur flowers too so it increases ur chances of spawning flowers


----------



## MartijnE (Apr 23, 2020)

Solitude here I come ^^


----------



## Fye (Apr 23, 2020)

Doe from Nara here, I'd like to come by to buy hibiscus. I can water some flower too


----------



## krillfish (Apr 23, 2020)

thank you for hosting!! : ) i'll water some of your flowers as thanks.


----------



## chriss (Apr 23, 2020)

Vivian is crafting a Bamboo speaker. Anyone is welcome to visit.


----------



## Pendar (Apr 23, 2020)

Me and my wife would be interested in coming if possible please


----------



## Kelani (Apr 23, 2020)

I would love to come if you are still open?


----------



## Aluxia (Apr 23, 2020)

I would love to snag that DIY


----------



## chriss (Apr 23, 2020)

Pendar said:


> Me and my wife would be interested in coming if possible please





Kelani said:


> I would love to come if you are still open?





Aluxia said:


> I would love to snag that DIY


 
Dodo code currently in main post


----------



## Pendar (Apr 23, 2020)

Greatly appreciate your kindness, thanks again.


----------



## Jules (Apr 23, 2020)

Can I come by please?


----------



## ewok23 (Apr 23, 2020)

Hi I would love to stop by for the DIY if possible!!


----------



## Fenix (Apr 23, 2020)

I'd like to go if still possible


----------



## SirFireFox (Apr 23, 2020)

Can I come visit


----------



## chriss (Apr 24, 2020)

Opened my gates for whoever needs a bone door plate diy


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 24, 2020)

i'll stop by! thank you ^^


----------



## chriss (Apr 24, 2020)

New villager crafting Wild Log Bench


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 24, 2020)

Can I come please?


----------



## Kelani (Apr 24, 2020)

Could I come by?


----------



## Lucyme (Apr 24, 2020)

Can I visit please if you're still open


----------



## audtt (Apr 24, 2020)

hi! can i swing by for the DIY?


----------



## chriss (Apr 26, 2020)

Chester crafting a deer decoration. I will DM dodo codes.


----------



## Trilliboo (Apr 26, 2020)

chriss said:


> Chester crafting a deer decoration. I will DM dodo codes.


i would like to join!


----------

